# inspector in jail



## ICE (Mar 6, 2017)

http://www.twcnews.com/nys/capital-region/news/2017/03/2/fatal-jay-street-fire-schenectady.html


----------



## steveray (Mar 6, 2017)

Maye JBI or one of our NY guys has an inside scoop on this...The information I have seen is a little weird...


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2017)

More than likely how the laws of that state are written and

Failure to do his job


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2017)

He had a prior felony conviction:

http://www.timesunion.com/local/art...oyee-faces-arraignment-in-deadly-10974375.php


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2017)

Maybe he had little code experience, not sure what his actual job was::

Tyree is also accused of lying on his code enforcement job application in 2013

the March 6, 2015, fire


----------

